# Replace One Letter In A Five-Letter Word…



## ezduzit (Jul 31, 2019)

from the last five-letter word in the last sentence, then use it in a sentence of your own.

It’s even more fun if your sentence fits in with the previous one(s), somewhere down the line, but is certainly not required.

It’s pretty straight-forward, just remember to use *bold* text for the  word you changed so as to make it easier for the next poster.



The first sentence is an example, the second sentence will be the one for the next potential poster.

Zeke told me there was a huge *party* in the accounting department last Friday.

I bought several oven *trays *at Macy's the last time they had them on sale.


----------

